# Zeppelin-Staaken R.VI detailed drawings needed



## vikingBerserker (Jun 24, 2010)

Does anybody know of any detailed drawings, technical plans, manuals or cutaway's for this plane?


----------



## Milosh (Jun 28, 2010)

You can find scale drawings and some photos in:

Aircraft Archive: A/c of WW1 Vol. 3

These are drawn by Ian R Stair.

'Aircraft Archive'
Argus Books Ltd, 1988-1989
Series titles: Aircraft of World War One: Volumes 1-3; Fighters of World War Two: Volumes 1-2; Bombers of World War Two; Classics of World War Two; Post-War Jets Volumes 1-3; Famous Racing and Aerobatic Planes
* each book includes 25 1/72nd scale plans which have previously appeared in Scale Models or Aero Modeller.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Milosh!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2010)

Milosh, It just came in and was perfect. Thanks again!


----------



## Milosh (Jul 8, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Milosh, It just came in and was perfect. Thanks again!



Your welcome vB. They are a great series of books.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2010)

What's the ISBN of one of the books? I can't find this series anywhere.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2010)

The one I got is ISBN 0 85242 998 3

The are published by Argus Books


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2010)

Kewl thx!


----------



## Milosh (Jul 10, 2010)

WW1-1 > ISBN 0 85242 983 5
WW1-2 > ISBN 0 85242 984 3
WW1-3 > ISBN 0 85242 998 3

Post War Jets-1 > ISBN 085242 940 1
PWJ-2 > ISBN 0 85242 944 4
PWJ-3 > ISBN 085242 967 3

Fighters of WW2-1 > ISBN 0 85242 939 8
Fighters of WW2-2 > ISBN 0 85242 945 2

Famous Racing/Aerobatic Planes > ISBN 0 85242 999 1

Sorry, don't have the number for the bomber book.


----------



## Rivet (Oct 23, 2010)

Still another pertinent text regarding German heavy aircraft development during the period. Some detail images of the R.s.

Haddow, George W. and Grosz, Peter M., The German Giants: The Story of the R-Planes 1914-1919, (1962, 3rd ed. 1988), ISBN 0-85177-812-7 Definitive text on the subject with period German Army Airforce command structure information not found elsewhere.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks Rivet, I'll look for it!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 24, 2010)

I have the Putnum(?) book on the German "R" plans, let me know if there is something you need from there. Send me a PM or whatever in case I don't look back at this thread.


----------

